# Crappie Thumpers for Spring Fishing!



## dwaz (Apr 13, 2013)

Our Crappie Thumpers have been "HOT" this Spring. Shown are the 1/32 oz. All hand-tied and painted...Made in the Midwest...We have other sizes too! Lots of other hand-tied lures and plastics for the crappie fisherman or crappie fisherwoman...Check out our website: crappielures.com


----------

